# Desipramin



## 16868 (Sep 15, 2006)

My doc just put me on 25mg of Desipramin taken at bed time.My "IBS" problem is I have a slightly loose BM but the real problem is I spent 3-4 hrs in the bathroom because I do not "go" or "complete" all at once, just alittle at a time. (I don't think any doc Ive seen understands this).Ive been on Lexapro- it made my D horrible and did not improve my bathroom in-out time.I was on Librax and it seemed to help at first but in the end didn't really do much of anything for me other than put me in a bad mood all the time.Im wanting to know what to expect with the desipramin and if anyone has had any luck with it?I am to the point where I could careless if its D I just dont want to be spending 4 hrs every morning in and out of the bathroom.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I've used Desipramine for the last year or so at 10mg/day. Like any antidepressant the initial side effects, namely tiredness, dry mouth and lack of concentration, passed rather quickly. At times it helped take the edge off the pain and D for me. The increase in dosage would probably be better for me because pain is still an issue in the mornings.Good luck. I hope you find some benefit from it.Jeff


----------



## 16868 (Sep 15, 2006)

I noticed a HUGE differance within 2 days. Firm and formed BM, like NORMAL. In and out in under an hour (thats "normal" for me and has been before my IBS"..I just stay in there a while to read haha).Was working awsome until I got a sinus infection/congestion now its a tad soft, but still fine. But that drainage and what not does that to everyone. Also found out my mom has stage III invasive ductal breast cancer so Im sure that stress did not help. Docotor was please with my progress but said if stress goes up we can up the doseage a half or so if needed.


----------

